# My Cockatiel is Spitting up lots of Seed - 2days !



## cancelx (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi. New here, sorry for the quick post.
I have a roughly 7 year old Male Tiel
always been healthy. One bird family.
Always out of the cage except at night. Lives only in my room.

He only eats Hartz Seed, Millet sprigs and fruit flavored seed bars. I tried him on a pellet mix but never ate it... only eats my toast, no greens etc... he wont.

That said...

Yesterday I saw him shake his head while on his perch (near the window, near the ceiling). And he threw a bunch of seed out (a little wet came with it)

He did this a few times and worried me. This was late afternoon. I watched him, he did it a few more times with a lot of seed coming out. 

He looked fine, calm, no pain, not really puffy or anything (maybe a little), He stayed on 2 feet which is unusual (he's a one foot dude).

I gave him a light warm water spray (someone online did the same) And he seemed calm. He did go up and got a drink too.

When I left the room and came back (this is supper time) he had gone in his cage up back and had his head turned back resting.

I left his covers partially open so I knew he'd stay warm, and he knew I was close by.

Late into the night I checked on him and he was good, alert, came down to the dor for a scratch and back to bed.

I got up today, was a little concerned because usually he calls to come out, but he didn't make a sound.

But... He was his old self. Looking for attention, preening, eating, flew up to his perch, playing with his rag toy...........

then a little after lunch time -- He DID IT AGAIN. A couple times... This time it was a Head Pump. No.. not affection, I was not by him, and he stopped that at like year 2. He was clearly trying to clear something. But his breathing is Fine.

After that, he back to eating, He also took a LOT of cuttone bone and his mineral stone perch. Back to playing, looking for attention etc...

I hung a spray millet and he at a bunch.

I checked hi poop... it's still green and calcium. Good amount, etc... No sneezing. So food is passing. I checked and what he spits up is FULL SIZE ROUND MILLET and 1/2 PIECES OF SUNFLOWER... It is NOT DIGESTED.

He remains on both feet to my surprise, but also playful, eating, preening etc...

I don't know what to do.

Called Vets, but they are either closed or don't handle birds anyway.

Thoughts?

---oh, I tried to give him a drop of Diovol (like Maalox, saw it also on a health site, but he Hated it, so I stopped).

Thank you !


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like he really needs to see an avian vet. If there is no avian vet near you mabey you can take him to a normal vet and they can call an avian vet for advice. Iam no vet but it sounds like he could have some type of infection and should be seen by a vet ASAP


----------

